# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Mac >  Mni komunikimin e pajisjeve Apple me MacBook

## baaroar

Përshëndetje,
kam marrë një laptop MacBook dhe doja të dija nëse a ka përparësi ose performancë më të lartë në komunikimin e këtij laptopi me pajisjet e tjera të Apple, p.sh. me një iPhone krahasuar me PC me sistemin windows?

----------


## land

> Përshëndetje,
> kam marrë një laptop MacBook dhe doja të dija nëse a ka përparësi ose performancë më të lartë në komunikimin e këtij laptopi me pajisjet e tjera të Apple, p.sh. me një iPhone krahasuar me PC me sistemin windows?


MacBook world's best laptop !
The new MacBook  can run Windows XP (Service Pack 2 only). You need to download the Boot Camp software from the Apple Web site and follow the instructions carefully. You’ll also need a full copy of XP-SP2. It takes about an hour to create a Windows partition on the hard drive and install the OS.
The new Intel-based Macs run Windows really well.

----------


## baaroar

> MacBook world's best laptop !
> The new MacBook  can run Windows XP (Service Pack 2 only). You need to download the Boot Camp software from the Apple Web site and follow the instructions carefully. Youll also need a full copy of XP-SP2. It takes about an hour to create a Windows partition on the hard drive and install the OS.
> The new Intel-based Macs run Windows really well.


O wimpy mos ia fut si kau pelës por lexo mirë se çfarë kam kërkuar.

----------


## land

> O wimpy mos ia fut si kau pelës por lexo mirë se çfarë kam kërkuar.


 Ti kerkon te krahasosh molle me portokalla  :perqeshje:  haha
Nuk krahasohet nje telefon celular me nje kompjuter :ngerdheshje:

----------


## baaroar

> Ti kerkon te krahasosh molle me portokalla  haha
> Nuk krahasohet nje telefon celular me nje kompjuter


*... a ka përparësi ose performancë më të lartë në komunikimin e MacBook me pajisjet e tjera të Apple, p.sh. me një iPhone krahasuar me PC me sistemin windows?* 
A ka ndonjë kompetent këtej rrotull se ky nuk ha shqip.

----------


## land

> a ka përparësi ose* performancë* më të lartë në *komunikimin* e MacBook me pajisjet e tjera të Apple, p.sh. me një iPhone krahasuar me PC me sistemin windows? 
> A ka ndonjë *kompetent* këtej rrotull se ky nuk ha shqip.


Fjalet me bold nuk i ke shqip :ngerdheshje: 





> një iPhone krahasuar me PC me sistemin windows


Vazhdo krahaso molle me portokallle  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Force-Intruder

Përshëndetje Dalan,
Pasi ke instaluar iTunes në një PC diferenca e vetme në performancë që do mund të shikosh, kam përshtypjen se nuk ka të bëjë me OS por me hardware.
Pastaj me performancë në komunikim, nëse e ke fjalën për zhvendosjen e të dhënave përmes kabllove USB nga PC/MacBook <--> Apple Device, kam pershtypjen se ka te beje me shpejtesine e portave USB... dmth 2.0 eshte tjeter gje nga 3.0.
Megjithese tentoj të besoj që suporti i OS X per iOS është "nativ" dhe më i shpejtë, zor se do vija dorën në zjarr për ndonjë avantazh të ndjeshëm e real ne dicka që nuk kërkon ndonje hardware kushedi se çfarë apo veti të larta të OS.

----------


## baaroar

Unë e kam marrë MacBook posaçërisht për të punuar kryesisht me iPhones për unlock, jailbreak e gjëra të tjera të kësaj natyre.
Jo se PC nuk i bën, por mjaft herë kam hasur probleme me komunikimin, ngecje, gabime etj.
Shpresoj që MacBook të më krijojë ndonjë përparësi në këtë pikë.

----------


## Force-Intruder

Aaa po te jete keshtu patjeter qe ke avantazh. Shume nga keto programe kane dale fillimisht per Mac OS e me pas per Windows. Pra ke mundesi shume te mira per te patur avantazh kohor te pakten...

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Te blesh nje macbook e te thuash se e ke blere vetem per te unlock jailbrake iphone eshte shpenzim lekesh kot. Nuk ka asnje ndryshim ne komunikim apo ne performace pasi si ne windows si ne ios cdo gje me iphone behet nepermjet itunes. i vetmi gje qe ke aritur te besh eshte perdorimi i pawnage tool ne vend te redsnow asnje ndryshim te madh. Nuk este se ti do besh develop te madh per ios ne iphone qe me detyrim te kesh ios po te shpenzosh ato lek me pretekstin e perdorimit per unlock per mua eshte humbje lekesh

Ardi

----------

